# Rejected Critical Skills Application



## uhamudi (Jun 10, 2021)

Good day everyone,

I recently applied for the critical skills quota work visa without an employment contract under the Business Analyst critical skill but it has unfortunately been rejected. I want to appeal but I am not too sure what the actual issue is with my application.

My critical skills application was rejected for these reasons:
*1) The company that the applicant is to work for, is found to be one of the bpo sectors* - however I didn't submit any employment contract, just recommendation letters from past employers
*2) "....registration should be with it SAQA accredited professional body which will confirm skills for it category" *- I registered under IBASA (Institute of Business Advisors Southern Africa) which is recognised by the DHA and assesses for the business analyst critical skills. Of note I got all my qualifications in South Africa.

Any advice on how I can move forward?
Thank you in advance


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

uhamudi said:


> Good day everyone,
> 
> I recently applied for the critical skills quota work visa without an employment contract under the Business Analyst critical skill but it has unfortunately been rejected. I want to appeal but I am not too sure what the actual issue is with my application.
> 
> ...


For Business Analysts i thought you needed a critical skills letter from IITPSA but if IBASA is listed under business analysts on the Regulations themselves then you have grounds to appea. 
As for reason 1, they also got it wrong. So if you are sure about IBASA then definitely appeal and state what you have just stated above in the motivation.


----------



## Radhika09 (Jul 20, 2021)

uhamudi said:


> Good day everyone,
> 
> I recently applied for the critical skills quota work visa without an employment contract under the Business Analyst critical skill but it has unfortunately been rejected. I want to appeal but I am not too sure what the actual issue is with my application.
> 
> ...





uhamudi said:


> Good day everyone,
> 
> I recently applied for the critical skills quota work visa without an employment contract under the Business Analyst critical skill but it has unfortunately been rejected. I want to appeal but I am not too sure what the actual issue is with my application.
> 
> ...


Did you go for appeal ? I also got the same rejection like you ,thinking if I should go for appeal .


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

uhamudi said:


> Good day everyone,
> 
> I recently applied for the critical skills quota work visa without an employment contract under the Business Analyst critical skill but it has unfortunately been rejected. I want to appeal but I am not too sure what the actual issue is with my application.
> 
> ...


You have to register with IITPSA. There was a loophole whereby people could use IBASA but this has since been closed. The loophole existsed due to DHA incompetency and lack of understanding of the Busines Analyst role - On the critical skills list, the role was originally meant to apply only to I.T Business Analysts as a result of the shortage of that skill within the IT sector. However, in the past a lot of non-IT people were granted CSVs under this category because it also exists in other fields abeit with a different job description - something DHA staf had no knowledge of. DHA has since closed that gap.


----------



## Teferi (Jan 10, 2022)

Hi there. I have studied applied math at UCT and worked as a data quality analyst for a sports betting firm for 6 years. So should I apply to IBASA (Institute of Business Advisors Southern Africa) or IITPSA . I am just worried that IITPSA is for IT graduates and I am an applied math graduate.


----------



## Don_self (11 mo ago)

Radhika09 said:


> Did you go for appeal ? I also got the same rejection like you ,thinking if I should go for appeal .


Hi,

Did you end up appealing...what was the outcome?


----------



## Don_self (11 mo ago)

uhamudi said:


> Good day everyone,
> 
> I recently applied for the critical skills quota work visa without an employment contract under the Business Analyst critical skill but it has unfortunately been rejected. I want to appeal but I am not too sure what the actual issue is with my application.
> 
> ...


Hi 

Did you end up appealing...if so, what was the outcome?


----------

